# P.metallica on skin...



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

I thought you lot would appreciate this :lol2:

This is my partners new _P.metallica_ tattoo by the amazing Cecil Porter - his work is just indescribable. 










Hope you like! :whistling2:


----------



## gaz2374 (Aug 29, 2005)

Very nice will look better once the shading has lost its redness


----------



## Darkside (Dec 16, 2011)

Awesome . Now thats 2 P. Metallicas i want . :2thumb:


----------



## CharleyG.13 (Jan 6, 2011)

:gasp: That's amazing. 
Where abouts is the tattooist based? My local isn't up to scratch for that kinda thing!!


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?03or4m


----------



## mayock69 (Sep 22, 2009)

That's awesome loving the colour an detail the tattooist has done


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

CharleyG.13 said:


> :gasp: That's amazing.
> Where abouts is the tattooist based? My local isn't up to scratch for that kinda thing!!


Ah unfortunately he is based over in California, however he is currently over doing a guest spot at Thou art - sheffield. He will also be working around the country over the next few weeks but he is fully booked with a cancellation waiting list.

keep an eye on him for next year as he will almost certainly come over again : victory:


----------



## CharleyG.13 (Jan 6, 2011)

chondro13 said:


> Ah unfortunately he is based over in California, however he is currently over doing a guest spot at Thou art - sheffield. He will also be working around the country over the next few weeks but he is fully booked with a cancellation waiting list.
> 
> keep an eye on him for next year as he will almost certainly come over again : victory:


:devil: why are all the good ones American?? :lol2:


----------



## swampeh (Dec 4, 2011)

Thats some awsome ink  your fella must be really chuffed. If all goes well raiseing my ghost ornimental sling im going to add a tat of her on the back of my leg


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

A very life like tattoo with good shading and detail BUT if would look much better (to me anyway) if the shadows under the legs were black/grey rather than blue.


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

Mate that be a.great tat must have been a great artist nice one.


----------



## splottlands (Jul 3, 2009)

Wouldnt it be cheaper to buy an actual P.Met ?

Nice Ink BTW...


----------



## shellshock187 (Apr 19, 2011)

nice pants :Na_Na_Na_Na:........and an absolutely stunning tat,,:no1:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

splottlands said:


> Wouldnt it be cheaper to buy an actual P.Met ?
> 
> Nice Ink BTW...


Cost wasn't really a factor - but its safe to say the ink will last longer than an actual spider 



shellshock187 said:


> nice pants :Na_Na_Na_Na:........and an absolutely stunning tat,,:no1:


I LOVE his luminous pink knickers... he didnt think through his underwear choice for the day :lol2:


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

CharleyG.13 said:


> :devil: why are all the good ones American?? :lol2:


That just isn't the case mate. There are loads of tattooists over here that are as good as the Americans just we never see them trying to drum up business on the telly with crap tat programs like La/Miami/New York ink etc.... It's like a CSI franchise over there!


----------



## PAB (Aug 4, 2010)

It is a good tatt one of the better you see. However I think he missed a trick by not
using the yellow and the white to a greater degree. It's a fine balance.very nice thanks for sharing.


----------

